# Power Distribution in Truss



## AllInTheBox (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a 15' length of square truss with 11 Elation 36 x 1watt led fixtures mounted inside. Each light has its own short power cord with standard 3 prong wall plug (no daisy chain). What is the easiest way to distribute power along the truss using the available fixture cords? Do I have to run an extension cord to each fixture or is there some type of drop receptacle extension cord available with spaced receptacles?


----------



## Footer (Aug 25, 2009)

There are some cables out there that have drops every 3' or 4'. Husky (Home Depot) has a cable like this. I think it has 3 outlets per cable. Otherwise, there is no off the shelf solutions that I know of. You could make a cable to do this if you know how to do that type of thing. If you do it, you want to keep the connections that you are making to a minimum. Just like christmas lights, remember not to plug too many things into one outlet.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 25, 2009)

AllInTheBox, check out PowerFLEX Cable Assemblies: E-String (6) NEMA 5-15 Receptacles Black | Lex Products.

Although arguably against code, many users build their own stringers with one male and multiple daisy-chained females, especially where custom spacing is desired as in your situation.
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/allinthebox.html


----------



## theatre4jc (Aug 25, 2009)

E-String 50ft. Six Outlet Extension Cord 50112BA - Electrical Supplies, Dimmers, Cable, Batteries

I have some of these and love them. Never used these in a truss but it would work great for them. If your truss is in sections you could put some quad boxes on it. Like one at one end, one in the middle, and one at the other end. The first one has a male tail coming out and the last one has a female tale so you could hook a short cable to get to the next section of trussing. I did do that for some trussing I traveled with for my movers and it worked perfectly. On the tails I used a twist lock plug to secure it. But if you don't know how to wire it up...don't go that route. 

Remember to make sure you do your math so you don't overload the circuit with to many lights on one line too.


----------



## Footer (Aug 25, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Although arguably against code, many users build their own stringers with one male and multiple daisy-chained females, especially where custom spacing is desired as in your situation.



Just be sure to remember each connection you make builds up resistance. Resistance=heat+power loss

I know your not pulling much power, but 11 connections is still a lot. You might want to separate it into 2 or 3 drops and then home run back.


----------



## SteveB (Aug 25, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> AllInTheBox, check out PowerFLEX Cable Assemblies: E-String (6) NEMA 5-15 Receptacles Black | Lex Products.
> 
> Although arguably against code, many users build their own stringers with one male and multiple daisy-chained females, especially where custom spacing is desired as in your situation.
> http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/allinthebox.html



Thanks Derek, for recommending the Lex stuff. I was going to add that typical HD extension cords do not meet the usual Nat'l (US) electrical code(s) for type of cable (SOOW, with SJ in some applications - but probably not this one).

I also wonder if it's possible to build up a set of stringers that meet code, using correct cable type and boxes/receptacles designed for the application, such as Woodhead http://www.woodhead.com/products/woodhead/portablepower/ which allows for pass-thru to next device, which is how I would do it.

Steve B.


----------



## JD (Aug 25, 2009)

AllInTheBox said:


> I have a 15' length of square truss with 11 Elation 36 x 1watt led fixtures mounted inside. Each light has its own short power cord with standard 3 prong wall plug (no daisy chain). What is the easiest way to distribute power along the truss using the available fixture cords? Do I have to run an extension cord to each fixture or is there some type of drop receptacle extension cord available with spaced receptacles?



If this is a fixed section of truss and not used in a theater, you may want to check out a wireway:
Wiremold V20GB512 Prewired Raceway
For a low wattage application, this would give you an outlet ever 6" to 12"


----------



## BillESC (Aug 25, 2009)

One more of these could be permanently mounted inside the truss sections. They can be customized to fit your needs.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Aug 25, 2009)

BillESC said:


> One more of these could be permanently mounted inside the truss sections. They can be customized to fit your needs.



I saw something similar at either Lowes or Home Depot (I think it was the former). It was plastic, but it was only $30. Not the way to go, but if bucks are tight. Just make sure it's UL listed.


----------



## Les (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep Lowe's has them. They're about 48" long and intended for going behind a workbench in lieu of a surge protector/power strip. Not UL unfortunately, only ETL.


----------



## AllInTheBox (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the great suggestions. The Raxxess LPPS-9 looks like a good solution.


----------

